# Another vintage scrapyard for Big Loada !



## smiffy (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorta local-ish to me is this dis-used scrapyard ....To my knowledge nothing has been done here for at least 5 years....Odd I know , what with the price of scrap metal these days but the owner is 'a trifle eccentric' and doesn't like to have much to do with anyone....Someone still visits the yard once or twice a week to feed a large colony of rather mangy pusscats that live amongst the scrap............In the middle of the yard is a lovely big old house that is almost un-approachable nowadays because of the extremely thick vegetation , there are also a collection of sheds but the place is really _seriously_ overgrown..............
In the photos are various LandRovers , the remains of a RangeRover , various vans and cars and an old Ford excavator , the old crawler is a Massey Ferguson Traxcavator and sticking out above the bushes is the jib of an old Jones crane , the Harvey Frost Wrecking winch is also attached to a LandRover but everything in there is in a pretty crap state...
I'm not saying it's all a total loss mind but buying anything off the owner would be a near impossibility.....
I only had about 10 minutes there and the pics were done on my phone so I outta get back for a better investigation I suppose....
Hope this photo lark works ...here goes...






Unknown excavator possibly an early Poclain or summat like a Typo????






Same one , make still unknown ha! ha!





general view of junk 





old Ford excavator





very shot up LandRover 





my favourite , an old Massey Ferguson Traxcavator





Harvey Frost recovery crane on another rather buried Land Rover





the sort of entrance into the yard , beware the many mangy moggies……


----------



## Neosea (Jul 9, 2008)

change the [url ] [/ur l] for



and it will work


----------



## smiffy (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers ! I'll change em all tomorrow...! It'd taken me nearly 3 years to work out how to do that and I still got it wrong ! Aaaahhh ...a computer genius _not _in the making !

Done ! christ a mighty ! I did it !


----------



## Stormhawk (Jul 10, 2008)

I loved reading your description of the place. I'd like to explore somewhere like this at night time, during winter, just to scare myself stupid! 

The pics are great, would be nice to see some more.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 10, 2008)

I like this too. Love the exgavator and the travegator (don't think i've spelt it right, but you know what I mean lol). Looks like a good place to rummage through. How long have those car's been there? by the look of the bodywork on the rusted ones, looks like they've been there for donkey's years.

Cheers, nice find,

 Sal


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 10, 2008)

Ace! It never ceases to amaze me what people leave lying around. The stuff in there must be worth something. The machine in pic 1 - I saw something similar abandoned in Normandy last year. It was stuck up to the cab in a bog. 
I noticed the razor wire in pic 2. You don't want to snag your trousers on that!
I don't think we have anything like that up here in the North East, but I could be wrong!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, I love the Massey Ferguson Traxcavator and the other excavators...brilliant. That pile of cars fascinates me too. Excellent stuff.


----------

